# Wlan Stick gesucht !



## jobo (14. Juni 2010)

Hi Leute, 

  ich möchte mir einen neuen Wlan-Sick zulegen, der Wlan-n unterstützt. Da wir alte Kabel in der Straße liegen haben erreichen wir maximal und theoretisch 100Mbit/s. 
  mein jetziger Stick ist oft zu schwach und bekommt nicht die volle Geschwindigkeit des Wlan-g, dass momentan genutzt wird. 
  Der Router ist ein Speedport W503 V von der Telekom, der Wlan n und g unterstützt. 
  Das Signal muss durch eine Stahlbeton Decke und eine Wand, Luftlinie beträgt ca. 3,5-5 Meter. Der Stick sollte mich konstant mit 100Mbit an unser Netz anbinden und vor allem stabil laufen, damit ich auch Online-Spiele ohne nervige Unterbrechungen spielen kann. 
  Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Möchte so 20€ ausgeben. Bekommt man dafür brauchbare Geräte? 
  MfG 
  Jobo


----------



## D3N$0 (14. Juni 2010)

HM wie wäre es mit d-Lan ? bin vor einiger Zeit auch vom W-Waln Stick darauf gewechelt und ich kann dir sagen der Geschwindigkeitszuwachs ist sehr zufriendstellend 

für 20€ gibt es nichtz wirklich viel brauchbares.


----------



## Insecure (14. Juni 2010)

Ich kann dir nur den AVM Fritz WLAN Stick empfehlen ich merke keinen unterschied ob ich mit dem oder mit einem Kabel ins Internet gehe.
Ich Spiele mit dem Stick Online Shooter ohne unterbrechungen.
Dazu empfehle ich dir das Programm hier Home-WLAN Optimizer - Optimize wireless gaming, audio and video streaming... das kann jeder benutzen der WLAN benutzt, das schaltet den periodische Hintergrund-Scan ab der führt dazu das es bei WLAN machmal lägt im Spiel.
*
*


----------



## jobo (15. Juni 2010)

D3N$0 schrieb:


> HM wie wäre es mit d-Lan ? bin vor einiger Zeit auch vom W-Waln Stick darauf gewechelt und ich kann dir sagen der Geschwindigkeitszuwachs ist sehr zufriendstellend
> 
> für 20€ gibt es nichtz wirklich viel brauchbares.



Ja, klar an D-lan habe ich natürlich auch gedacht, aber es ist deutlich teurer als W-lan und ich benötige nue noch einen Stick und alle PCs hier im Haus sind im Heimnetz drin, D-lan wäre deutlich teurer. Ich kenne mich mit den Stromleitungen und so nicht wirklich gut aus, aber wir haben vile kleinere Stromkreise im Haus, was doch einen hohen Geschwingigkeitsverlust beduten würde, oder? 
@Insecure: Leider sprengt der Stick meinen Kostenrahmen. Das Program werde ich ausprobieren, danke! 

Habe mich mal nach passenden Sticks umgesehen... 

Was haltet ihr vom D-Link DWA-140? 
Mehr möchte ich aber nicht ausgeben.
*
*


----------



## kress (15. Juni 2010)

Ein Stick bringt nicht soviel Leistung wie Kabel.

Ein Freund hat wie ich ne 20.000er Leitung und lädt mit max. 1,2mb/s runter.(Fritz Wlan-Stick)
Ich hab auch ne 20.000er und häng mit nem Kabel dran und lad mit 2,4mb/s.

Von daher kann ich nur zu was Kabelgebundenem raten.


----------



## jobo (15. Juni 2010)

ja, aber s-lan verliert doch auch Leistung und Lan kabel verlegen wäre sehr aufwendig, da es eine Stahlbetondecke und eine Stahlbetonwand zu überewinde gilt und ich keine ahnung habe ob solche kabelrohre in der Wand und Decke liegen. Wir haben im ganzen Haus nur einen DSL-Anschluss und der ist etwas weiter enfernt.


----------



## Insecure (15. Juni 2010)

jobo schrieb:


> da es eine Stahlbetondecke und eine Stahlbetonwand zu überewinde gilt.



Vielleich ist da Wlan doch nicht so eine gute Idee.


----------



## AmdNator (15. Juni 2010)

Als du wirst mit W-Lan bei der Häuslichen Konstruktion nicht wirklich zufrieden werden. Kann davon ein lied singen. Hatte bei mir mit Wlan nur Probleme. Bei uns im Haus ist ein Fahrstuhl und der ist gerade neben unserer Wohnung obwohl ich eigentlich freies Feld hatte von Box zu Stick war meine Leitung nicht gerade Stabil dann ist halt noch der Faktor eingetreten das in meiner Umgebung recht viele Wlan netze sind und die stören sich auch nicht gerade wenig wie sieht es bei dir aus?

Ich bin jetzt auf P-Lan umgestiegen habe das Kit von MSI für 79 Euro bei Amzon mir geholt läuft ohne Prob´s MSI MEGA ePower 200AV+ Kit Version II: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## jobo (15. Juni 2010)

Naja, ich bekomme jetzt auch brauchbare Signale, das geht schon. 

Aber der Threader ist jetzt zu Ende, da ich den D-link DAW-140 bei einem Mitglied des Forums gekauft. Danke an alle! 

Kann jemand hier schließen?


----------



## Friday13th (26. Januar 2011)

Ich will kein Leichenschänder sein, aber ich verstehe es nicht warum User einen Hilfe-Thread eröffnen, dann zu einer "Lösung" kommen aber nicht im Stande sind das Ergebnis zu posten, welches anderen Usern wieder weiterhelfen kann.

Also meine Frage, was für Übertragungsraten erreichst du nun mit deinem Stick und was für eine Internetleitung hast du? Welche Geschwindigkeit bekommst du mit Kabel?


----------

